# propanolol



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i was given propanolol when i first started getting abodminal pain becasue i thought it was anxiety related and i have suffered with anxiety related stomach problems for ages. now i think i might benefit from taking my propanolol as well as my anti spasmodics. the doc told me stop taking the propanolol if i thought it was working. it's ok to take colofac and propanolol together isnt it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi Vickie,Sounds like you're on a good path towards healing.Something else that can be a very positive influence on both IBS and anxiety... is relaxation therapy (self-hypnotherapy). If you are interested, you can click on "Mikes Tapes" banner at the top of the CBT/Hypno Forum here on the board. They have monumentally helpful to me and to others in terms of helping both IBS and anxiety.Best wishes, Evie


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi thanks for your help - i have been looking at ppls posts on the tapes etc too. propanolol and anti spasmodics can be taken together cant they?


----------

